# Tile floor design choice suggestions, please



## dannyd18 (May 30, 2018)

Hi!

I'm going to re-design our house and i need to decide for bath floor tile, any suggestion?


----------



## abinalex (Jun 6, 2018)

There are so many beautiful tiles out there and choosing a tile is still confusing. Go for a subtle pattern, it can visually elongate a room. Try to Keep everything the same tone/color as much as you can.


----------



## alfredbrown457 (May 30, 2018)

I agree with @abinalex that there are so many beautiful designers tiles out there and therefore choosing a tile is still confusing. But in my opinion Granite Tiles is best for bath which should be bit harsh so that one may not slip accidently. It is also attractive, durable and versatile that comes in many colors and styles as well. It is perfect for baths since it is resistant to stains and moisture.


----------



## graysherry24 (Jun 11, 2018)

If you are looking for bath floor tile please make sure that you prefer for the rough tiles because plain tiles can often lead to slipping. So, it will be safe to put rough tiles.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Four different posters with a total of eight posts among them.

I smell spam coming....


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

Porcelain is great for bathrooms. It's trendy and can make your bathroom look more elegant and it's cost effective. It's also waterproof so you don't need to worry about it getting damaged after you take a shower.


----------



## StackedStoneTil (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello dannyd18,

You can choose from a large pallete of elements. These are a few types of ceramic tile patterns for bathroom floors: grid, checkboard, random, multi-tile pattern, diamond, mosaic, etc. . These types of tiles are an art form in their own way. If you are an art fan, art collector then this would be a great way to expand your art collection.


----------



## StackedStoneTil (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello dannyd18,

You can choose from a large pallete of elements. These are a few types of ceramic tile patterns for bathroom floors: grid, checkboard, random, multi-tile pattern, diamond, mosaic, etc. . These types of tiles are an art form in their own way. If you are an art fan, art collector then this would be a great way to expand your art collection.


----------

